#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Sportcentrum Hoorn 04-03-'06 Apres ski

## bertdehaan

Vertec 4888 





totaal plaatje


Techniek


Zaal/publiek


Techniek tijdens show


Foto vanuit zaal was me iets te druk om naar het midden te lopen (3000 mensen)

MATRIAAL LIJSTJE:

GELUID:
12 x JBL Vertec 4888 
6 x JBL SRX728S subs
6 x JBL SRX712M monitor
2 x JBL VRX932LA infill
12 x Crown I-Tech 4000

LICHT:
6 x Martin mac 250 krypton
6 x martin mac 300
4 x fresnel 1KW.
4 x PC 650 W.
6 x fourbar multipar 575W.
2 x fourbar par 64 ACL
4 x sixbar par 64 1000W.
2 x fourbar par 64 500W.
1 x Jem zr rookmachine incl. fan.
2 x public blinder
2 x alex transtechnik 12 x 2,5 KW.
1 x zero 88 bull frog

Video:
2 x eiki 3000 ansi lumen beamer
2 x opzicht scherm 3 x 4 M.

rigging:
4 x verlinde sm10 motortakel 1 ton
33,6 M. ALC truss
16 M. X30D truss
48 M. X30V truss

----------


## bertdehaan

materiaal lijst volgt morgen 09-03-'06

----------


## AJB

Geluid zal vast goed geweest zijn, licht is ronduit lelijk. Kleurcombi's als op de laatste foto zijn onvergeeflijk (let op parren, en kleuren moving light op het dak)

AJB

----------


## Mark-LED

Licht lijkt inderdaad wel standje autonoom, valt veel meer uit te behalen als ik je apparatuurlijstje zo zie.

Geluid kan ik niet bepalen aan de hand van foto's, ziet er leuk uit maar hoe het in werkelijkheid klonk kan ik nooit bepalen vanaf hier.

Grappig om te zien dat jullie het wel druk hadden die Zaterdag, wij stonden 4 maart outdoor een Apres Ski party te doen en daar hebben we hooguit 100 man over de gehele dag gehad.

----------


## maarten

het is erg donker aan de zijkanten ....

----------


## bertdehaan

> Geluid zal vast goed geweest zijn, licht is ronduit lelijk. Kleurcombi's als op de laatste foto zijn onvergeeflijk (let op parren, en kleuren moving light op het dak)
> 
> AJB



dat is 1 foto lees: momentopname

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Mooi materiaal lijstje!
Was wel druk.
Netjes

----------


## AJB

Ik doe dagelijks lichtshows Bert, dus weet alles van momentopnamen... Het gaat erom dat je dit uberhaubt maakt; dergelijke plaatjes getuigen niet bepaald van smaak en kleurbesef...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hoe werden de beamers aangestuurd ? Zie op een van de foto's iets wat lijkt op een camera regieset.

----------


## maarten

als je zoiets leest als wat ajb schrijft .....

weet je waar de term lichtNICHT vandaan komt !

ik vind de combinatie ook niet super, maar om nou te komen met "onvergeeflijk" en "kleurbesef" ....

subtieler mag ook !!

----------


## bertdehaan

> Hoe werden de beamers aangestuurd ? Zie op een van de foto's iets wat lijkt op een camera regieset.



hier een foto van de videoregie

----------


## arie

hoe bevallen die nieuwe crowns eingelijk?Nog geen problemen mee gehad?groeten arjan

----------


## bertdehaan

> hoe bevallen die nieuwe crowns eingelijk?Nog geen problemen mee gehad?groeten arjan



nee nog geen problemen mee gahad, jij wel??
en ze bevallen uitstekent, overal voor inzetbaar dankzij de interne processor en goede prestaties dankzij de I-Tech techniek o.a. dempingsfactor van 5000!!!

----------


## SPS

Mooi hoor een dempingsfactor van 5000.
Maar daar houd je in de praktijk weinig van over.

Reken even mee?
soortelijke weerstand van koperdraad: 0,0175 ohm per meter per mm2.
Stel kabeltje van 5 meter lang (kort) van 2,5 mm2: weerstand = 10*0,0175/2,5 = 0,07 ohm.
Bij een 8 ohm speaker is dus je maximale dempingsfactor teruggelopen tot 8/0,07 = 114 en bij een 4 ohm speaker tot 57.

Dus, wat is de zin van een dempingsfactor van 5000??? Tenzij de versterker via een 50 mm2 o.i.d. is aangesloten.

200 maal lijkt mij meer dan zat in de praktijk,

Paul

----------


## bertdehaan

> 200 maal lijkt mij meer dan zat in de praktijk,
> 
> Paul



dan heb ik voorlopig genoeg dempingsfactor.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tja, 

vind persoonlijk de antwoorden van Arvid wel erg hard door de bocht gaan, maar een zware kern van waarheid vind ik er wel inzitten. 
Is het maken van een lichtplan niet JUIST gebaseerd op moment opnamen. 
Een combinatie van de momenten en de overgangen ertussen bepalen de creativiteit van de lichtdesigner...

En nee, ook ik vind de getoonde plaatjes niet mooi, qua kleuren een bonte disco, en dat is gewoon mijn mening..

----------


## Bobbo

Gegroet allen,

Ik dacht laat ik weer eens op het forum gaan lezen na een tijdje van afwezigheid.
Dit was geheel te danken door weer zo'n actie van een mod. die het weer niet begreep.
Maarja laat ik daar maar over op houden. Voordat ik er weer afgeknalt wordt.........

Ik dacht laat ik de fotos van deze post eens bekijken en natuurlijk de complimenten, opmerkingen, sugesties en adviesen van medegebruikers lezen, kijk daar kan je altijd wat van leren. En misschien zelf toepassen.

Zuuuuchhhhht!!!!

Maarnee dan komt er weer zo'n figuur voorbij met opmerkingen als 





> Geluid zal vast goed geweest zijn, licht is ronduit lelijk. Kleurcombi's als op de laatste foto zijn onvergeeflijk (let op parren, en kleuren moving light op het dak)
> 
> AJB
> __________________
> _Creative Perspective...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> Citaat:
> Origineel gepost door *maarten*
> _als je zoiets leest als wat ajb schrijft .....
> 
> weet je waar de term lichtNICHT vandaan komt !
> _
> 
> '
> 
> ...



Ik heb voor personen als jou een opmerking, ga even iemand anders afzeiken, je vriendin b.v. of vertel het even op een normale manier.


En tegen bertdehaan zou ik zeggen trek je niks aan van dit soort figuren en reageer er niet eens op.
Dat zijn ze gewoon niet waard.

Groet, en tabe maar weer

de B.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Of licht er mooi uit ziet en geluid strak klinkt is een mening. Een gevoelswaarde. Dat niet iedereen even handig is in het subtiel verwoorden ervan tot daar aan toe. 
Wel is het zo dat er een flink aantal mensen op dit forum niet hobbymatig maar beroepsmatig met dit vak bezig zijn. 
Dat hun oordeel dus zwaarder kan wegen, ja, wel degelijk !
Dat ook sommige beroepsmensen, niet altijd even subtiel kunnen zijn in het zich verwoorden ..., ja helaas ook wel degelijk. 

Maar of iemand nu zijn vriendin ipv een forumganger moet gaan afzeiken (wie weet doet ie dat wel, en vind ze het nog lekker ook... sterker nog.dat is een bestaand fetishisme , dus weet jij veel ? ) Tja, dat is een ieder zijn of haar eigen keuze... Tis dan aan de mods om dit in goede banen te leiden (of is het hier nu met lange IJ ? ) 

Wanneer je fotos plaatst van je productie ter beoordeling, weet je gewoon dat het afgekraakt kan worden.
Indien dit een forum zou worden, waarin een "oeee, aah, AAAAHHH" zou roepen bij het zien van elkaars werk, 
zou dit al een stuk minder waarheidsgetrouw zijn en mag je voor mij vast teiltjes gaan neerzetten, want niets in het leven is alleen maar mooi en prachtig... dus in het entertainment vak ook niet !

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Enige wat ik er aan toe wil voegen:

Het is een APRÈS-SKI FEEST! Als ik naar zo'n feest ga zou dat voornamelijk zijn vanwege het bier, en heb ik wel wat anders te doen dan commentaar leveren op het licht.

Ik ben al de hele dag met licht bezig in een omgeving waar op een zeer hoog artistiek niveau wordt gewerkt: daar zijn dit soort opmerkingen geplaatst, niet op een après-ski feestje....


Maar goed, bij het lezen van quotes als "zwakkere zieltjes uit de samenleving" ben ik toch echt benieuwd naar enkele produkties die de heer AJB op zijn naam heeft staan. Ik heb één keer iets voorbij zien komen, en dat was niet echt verheffend. 
Mijn tip aan AJB: weet wie je tegenover je hebt, dat werkt een stuk beter in je meningsvorming.

----------


## stekelvarke

> Het is een APRÈS-SKI FEEST! Als ik naar zo'n feest ga zou dat voornamelijk zijn vanwege het bier, en heb ik wel wat anders te doen dan commentaar leveren op het licht.
> 
> Ik ben al de hele dag met licht bezig in een omgeving waar op een zeer hoog artistiek niveau wordt gewerkt: daar zijn dit soort opmerkingen geplaatst, niet op een après-ski feestje....



Maar als je dan foto's plaatst in een licht en geluids forum waar nogal wat mensen professioneel bezig zijn met licht en geluid is het logisch dat je commentaar krijgt over dat licht en geluid of dat het nu een mini disco showtje is of een theater voorstelling.  Ik ben dus zelf ook van mening dat de kleuren op die foto absoluit niet bij elkaar passen. En er zullen mensen bijzitten die daar helemaal niet om geven maar zo heeft ieder z'n mening hé.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Professionaliteit uit zich door het los kunnen laten van dingen. Duidelijk dat onze vriend AJB zich nog op bepaalde vlakken moet bewijzen...

----------


## AJB

Beste mensen,

Ik reageer op iemand die vraagt wat we van zijn productie vinden. Net als ieder van jullie ben ik in de eerste plaats lid van het forum, en heb daarnaast een moderator functie in een heel ander gedeelte (theater), aangezien dat mijn specialisatie is. Iedereen die een grote mond gaat geven, of een waardeoordeel meent te mogen vormen (lichtNICHT blabla), kan de bal terug verwachten. Waarom zou ik me laten beledigen door de eerste de beste figuur met een grote mond ?? Dat staat los van moderatorschap...

@Pieter; vervelend dat je me niet kent, maar zegt dat iets over mij of over jou ?? Ik heb dusdanig veel gedaan, dat jij bij navraag zult moeten erkennen dat ik niets te bewijzen heb. Kom gezellig een keer op de koffie in Time-Out, of bel me eens als je echt interesse hebt. Dat je mijn producties niet verheffend vind kan me nog geen seconde ontroeren... Het is een lijst met zoveel concerten, theatertours, bedrijfsproducties, stadion-concerts, ontwerpen en programmeerklussen, dat er ongetwijfeld iets van je gading tussenzit.

Speel niet ineens de "AJB" kenner, als ik een biografie wens huur ik zelf een talent in.

Thnx iedereen; back on topic please !

----------


## maarten

beste Arvid,

dus Pieter mag geen oordeel over jou vellen,

maar jij kent mij blijkbaar dusdanig goed dat je mij een "zwakkere ziel uit de  samenleving" noemt 

maar een kop koffie sla ik nooit af ....
mischien handiger als je bij ons langs komt (nederlandse opera / Nationaal ballet) scheelt ons weer reizen :-D

----------


## AJB

Ik kan niet anders concluderen beste Maarten, als jij na de eerste post meteen toeslaat met termen als "lichtNICHT"... Kan me bij dit soort mensen geen hoogopgeleide filosofen voorstellen; sorry !

Jullie twijfelen toch aan mijn C.V. ? Kom dan toch vooral langs beste kerel, dan kun je met eigen oogjes kijken... Werkt altijd goed, en je zult netjes ontvangen worden... In private mail kun je ff contact opnemen, dan krijg je m'n telefoonnummer en e-mail adres voor een afspraak...

Eerst kijken, dan nadenken, dan pas mondje open.

----------


## Lighting

> Professionaliteit uit zich door het los kunnen laten van dingen. Duidelijk dat onze vriend AJB zich nog op bepaalde vlakken moet bewijzen...



Ondanks dat ajb een goede vriend van me is ga ik even objectief(zoveel als mogelijk) mijn mening geven,

1. Iemand op zijn professionaliteit aanvallen omdat je hem/haar niet kent (dus niet weet of die persoon professioneel is ) speekt niet echt voor je als persoon

2. Als iemand denkt dat hij mij met welke opmerking dan ook in een hoekje kan zetten omdat ik of wie dan ook, commentaar heb op zijn werk (waar hij om vraagt!!!positief of negatief) zal ik op die post reageren,een op- of aanmerking hebben, omdat je mensen in hun waarde laat. (mits dat die andere dat ook doet,verdedeging is volgens mij een grondrecht??????)

3.Na een aantal Apres ski feesten te hebben gedaan (ja het is geen strakke theater,concert productie) is het plaatje ,zoals het staat inderdaad LELIJK!! (let op: Dit is een mening!!!!!!) Ondanks dat het een moment opname is.

@maarten:lijkt me leuk als jij koffie komt drinken om naar jou te komen moeten er twee man gaan rijden als jij komt een dus......., :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

met vriendelijke groet

Lighting

----------


## maarten

beste ajb en Lighting,

het was niet mijn bedoeling er zo'n discussie van te maken 

het enige punt wat ik probeer duidelijk te maken is dat er een normale manier is om commentaar te geven op andermans producties

en als het woord lichtnicht jou zo dwars zit bied ik daar bij deze mijn excuses voor aan !

verder interreseert het mij geen f**k hoe geweldig andere jou en jouw producties vinden..... ik heb geen hoge dunk van je !!
en daarmee is voor mij de discussie gesloten !!

----------


## Outline

Ik denk dat we een stuk verder komen als we onze ego's 'ns allemaal een dagje thuis laten!

Iedereen maakt wel eens een verkeerd shotje. Dat je die hier dan plaatst vind ik eerlijk gezegd minder. Kan je dus kritiek op verwachten. Maar dat sommige hier dan weer zo hoog van de toren moeten blazen... Snap best dat je beledigd bent, maar los het dan (alle 2!) op via mail en hou het hier dan netjes! Mag ik jullie verwijzen naar een discussie die momenteel ergens anders op het forum loopt? En kunnen we daar dan AUB ALLEMAAL een les uit leren?

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Het geluid zal ongetwijfeld goed geklonken hebben, hier is echter niets over te zeggen. Verder is de afwerking ook netjes gedaan.

Echter heb ik ook een puntje op te merken m.b.t het licht ontwerp/operating. Hoewel ik nog maar een groentje ben in het lichtwereldje, probeer ik altijd zo kritisch mogelijk naar mijn eigen werk te kijken en te leren van andermans werk. In mijn leerproces valt mij op dat steeds vaker lichtmannen(vrouwen?) het niet meer zo nauw te nemen met de uitwerking van een feest. Steeds vaker kom je operator's tegen met de instelling: Ach, het is een apreski/schoolfeest.. daar hoeft geen creativiteit/goed uitgedacht lichtplan voor te komen. Ik vat het op of zijn die mensen niet gemotiveerd om kleinere klusjes meer te doen, omdat zij zich daar té goed voor voelen. Licht is een vak, waarbij het mooier is om met weinig licht véél te presteren dan met veel licht maar weinig creativiteit te tonen. Kleuren die ik op die laatste foto's zie, passen totaal niet bij elkaar naar mijn mening. Mensen betalen voor hun kaartje, en zij hebben het recht op een goede show. Nu zal ik hier vast mensen mee kicken, maar toch.. In feite kun je zulke plaatjes met zulke kleuren toch niet aan het publiek geven? Het kleuren uitzoeken kan wel wat met meer beleid naar mijn mening.. Maar goed, het blijft mijn mening, dat wil niet zeggen dat het goed is.

Overigens, Arvid heeft mij ook wel eens mee laten gaan op één van zijn klussen, en kan niet meer dan zeggen dat het er goed & professioneel uit zag. Puur objectief gezien, Arvid valt goed mee te praten en is ook zeker niet te min om mensen helpen. 
Ik denk echter dat ik ook zo zou reageren als mensen zonder idee over iemand anders zomaar diegene onterecht neer halen. Eerst weten, dan pas zeggen.

----------


## moderator

Beste mensen,

We hebben het hier over een apres-ski feest.

Daar mogen we allemaal onze mening over vormen en die mening weergeven op het forum.

Mensen die zwaarwegende terminologie gebruiken op basis van een aantal foto's, die zijn de moete om op te reageren niet waard, moderator of geen moderator!

----------


## thiadrik

wel geinig feesje bertje waarom heb je mij niet ff gebeld ik ben wel te vinden voor dat soort feesjes en ik let dan toch niet op de smakeloze lichtkleuren  :Stick Out Tongue:  en al helemaal niet als "de wijsheid in de man is"
en Arvid jij en bertje hebben wel wat gemeen jullie komen beide van de geweldige opleiding theater techniek in leeuwarden:P en voor een apres ski feesje kunnen de kleuren niet fout genoeg wezen toch:P
Ik zie je vast wel weer bij de het volgende rings freefight gala
en bertje wanneer gaan we weer mac-en?

de groeten

----------


## gerard

Beste collega's,

hierbij wil ik mijn mening uiten over dit topic:
de reacties vind ik triest! diep triest! 

jullie katten elkaar af op het werk waar een ieder op zijn eigen manier voor leeft. (als dit niet zo is zit er bij mij een steekje los)

jullie bekken elkaar openbaar af en zetten dit forum ten schande. ik heb eens wat rond geneusd over mijn tot een paar maand geleden favo forum maar kan het hier absoluut niet over eens zijn. 
*
ruzie maken doen jullie maar over de "private" mail of msn!!* 

dit forum is tevens bedoeld voor sommige mensen om een bv. toekomstige werkgever, band o.i.d. te informeren over zijn kunst en creativiteit... 
(zou jij je toekomstige werkegever nog een stukje "reactie" laten zien alvorens jullie besluiten samen te gaan werken? IK NIET!!)

LET WEL: klant is koning!! 
zelf ook al eens een geniaal lichtplan omgegooid naar een bagger lichtplan omdat de klant dit meer zijn stijl vond. jammer dan...

----------

